# VW GTI Talladega wheels on VW CC?



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

Anybody have GTI 18' talladega wheels on a cc, i would love to see the pic. Im Thinking about getting them for my r-line cc. Only concern is that current mallory wheels r 41 offset, and talladegas r 51...please post pics if you have them


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

51 offset at 8,5 you have plenty of room to play with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

51 offset at 8,5 you have plenty of room to play with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

You'd be happier (IMO) if you bought the 19 inch Tally Reps. They would look sweet in hyper black


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

They come standard with 225/40/18 tires. Mallory wheels come with 235/40/18 tires, et is 51 vs current 41 .I am worried that the offset might be an issue and that they might be too tucked in under the fenders…Anybody have any experience with them, any pictures??

I found this one, they look nice, but not sure if they are 18’’ or 19’’ inch on this pic…


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Those on the picture looks like 18 inch wheels to me. And i would go with the 19 inch if you can choose between two, 18 inch just isnt enough for the CC fenders. With the offset of 51 you have to use some spacers, even stock wheels with ET41 are sitting too much inside. For the wheel style, i think they are looking really good under CC, but only with the lowering ofcourse 

Some random pictures taken from the Germany forum.


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for the pic, I like the look of them, 18'' is the only oem i could find for reasonable price...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S4BiT said:


> With the offset of 51 you have to use some spacers


x2 on this

They'll fit, but you'll DEFINITELY need some spacers for them to look right, since they'll be sitting 16mm inward more than stock

So you'd probably want a 20-25mm spacer for the rear and a 25-30mm spacer for the front, at least


----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

Check into OEM Audi Peelers or the reps from Achtuning.com. They are similar to Talledegas but IMO look better. Perfect size for the Peeler Reps would be 19x8.5et35. OEM Peelers are available in a wide variety of sizes. There have been several sets for sale on Vortex as well as Audizine.


----------

